# Who has had failed ICSI cycles but FET success?



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....just had our follow up appointment at the clinic today after our 2nd failed ICSI attempt. We have 3 frozen embies (2 at 8 cell, 1 at 6 cell when frozen on day 3)
I am having a natural FET cycle at the end of August. I honestly cannot raise the optimism to see it working as I understand that the success rate of FET is even lower than a fresh cycle.
I also feel that a natural cycle will also add to the lack of success....I'm totally lost. 
We have been advised to have one further full cycle of ICSI using my own eggs if FET is unsuccessful and then move to donor eggs.....I'm feeling like the light at the end of the tunnel has been switched off completely!  
nvb xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi NVB, didnt want to read and run hun    
We have had 1 ICSI where i didnt make it to test day and started to bleed early so obviously got BFN on test day.  This time we had FET and i had read lots of positive stories about using gestone injections rather than the cyclogest pessaries especially for those that bleed before test day.  The clinic werent wild about giving me the gestone but i persisted and used it for FET, i didnt bleed early and went on to get my 1st ever BFP    I am now 11 weeks pg and although there is no proof i would def put it down to the gestone!!  Maybe this is something you could look into hun?
All the best for your FET


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hiya, thanks for replying. I asked if I would have pessaries but the consultant said that it would be a completely natural cycle. I am very dubious about this as feel that surely some sort of after care should be offered. With both my cycles I have started bleeding long before test date...the 1st cycle I had the HCG injection and the 2nd I asked for pessaries....neither had any effect. When do you take the Gestone injections and what exactly do they do? 
Congrats on getting your BFP... 
nvb xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

The gestone is just a progesterone support like the pessaries but its an intermuscular injection that you have to have daily.  A lot of the women do it themselves but i'm a big wuss so get the nurses at my GP's to do it for me.  My clinic reccommends progesterone support until 12 weeks so its a hell of a lot of injections and my   is getting pretty sore now but totaly worth it.  I also keep intouch with another woman from the same clinic as me who also bled early on her 1st ICSI, she also had FET (2 days before me) and took gestone and also got a BFP!  Apparently there is no evidence to show that gestone works better than the pessaries and it is considerably more expensive (about £5 per injection) but from my own experience and the experience of others on FF i personally think it makes a difference.
If i can help anymore or answer any questions please let me know


----------



## tbp2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi NVB - just to add my story.  I actually had split IVF/ICSI for my fresh, and the failed cycle was with an IVF embie.  But with my FET they used 2 ICSI embies and one stuck around and am now 24 weeks along, so it does work!  Don't give up hope - I think for some reason I had it in the back of my head that it would never work for me and was so shocked when it finally happened.  I would give FET a go - it's much less stressful than a fresh cycle and there are so many success stories on this board.  

Good luck and will keep everything crossed for you xxx

p.s. just seen Charlie61's post and I asked to have the gestone injections but they assured me that the pessaries would be ok (I had to use 2/day up until 12 weeks and take the oestrogen tabs until 12 weeks too), so both seem to work! xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
I'm about to have medicated FET and have been prescribed gestone this time ( pessaries on fresh cycle)
the explanation I was given is that your follicles produce progesterone to support the pregnancy after they released the egg so after IVF you willl have lots of progeserone and the pessaries are additional, my consultant said that absorbtion rate from pessaries could be variable but as it is extra that's ok whereas on medicated FET the injections provide the only progesterone support, and are slightly more relaible, 

I don't know about natural FET I'can't have it as my cycles are all over the place- but if you naturally produce a good lining- your follicle from that month egg will support it so it would work like a natural preg. I think it could be better as it works with your body. 

good luck

K x

PS I also can't believe it will work, but my friend is now 20 weeks preg with her only frostie!! I think it is just so hard to get your head round esp after BFN


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

K...you're so right. Afther the disappointment of 2 BFN's I just can't get my head round seeing how FET can work. I really feel like my body has let me down   and I have no faith in it. I look after myself and eat well and exercise so it's just gutting watching heavy smokers and unhealthy people round me fall pregnant! 
I have been researching FET and it does seem that what your saying is right....your body will think that it's pregnant naturally and your hormones will respond accordingly. I have just bought some CB ovulation smiley face sticks to do a dummy run this month to see when I ovulate so I have some idea of dates. 
tbp2008...congrats to you too   I asked about pessaries for after ET but I will be having nothing, nada, zip!!!! I had such faith in them for my 2nd cycle of ICSI as I had the HCG jab after cycle No 1...but I still bled 11 days after ET as I had done with the HCG so seems no difference for me. My poor friend got to test day with the pessaries and still got a BFN!!!! How gutting was that! I would rather bleed early than think I was pregnant and get a BFN! 
Charlie...hope your bum is ok   Can't be nice having to jab there but it will be worth it in the long run. My dad is a pharmacist so he gets my drugs at cost price but maybe I should just go drug free as they suggest and see what happens.
nvb xxx


----------

